# SKS MTB Marathon in Sundern April 2013



## Fail (29. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,

wollte mal nachhorchen wer denn Ende April in Sundern mit am Start ist.
Anmelden kann man sich seit Sonntag den 27.1.

Ich werde mit 3 Kumpel zusammen am Fun - Marathon (30km) teilnehmen...mal so als Schnuppermarathon gedacht.

Sonst stehen ja noch 55km Halbmarathon und 100km Vollmarathon zur Verfügung.

Hier gibt es die restlichen Infos

http://www.mega-sports.de/sks-bike-marathon



mfg


----------



## curago (29. Januar 2013)

Zum reinschnuppern genau das richtige.Bin auch wieder dabei.Allerdings auf der 55 km Runde.Super Orga und tolle Stimmung im Ziel.Letztes Jahr wars   eine Schlammschlacht.Für dein ersten Marathon macht du da nix falsch.Viel spass euch und gib Gummi..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (29. Januar 2013)

Bin auch da. Auch die 55 und wenn ich ganz viel Lust habe evtl doch die 100.
Die 30 ist genau das richtige. Bin ich auch schon 3 mal gefahren!
War auch mein erstes Rennen.
Viel Erfolg und Kette rechts!


----------



## unkreativ (31. Januar 2013)

Wir, aka meine SO und ich, sind dabei und fahren auch die 55km. 

Allerdings eher gemütlich im GA1-Tempo, weil wir bis Juli möglichst viele Touren als Training für die Zillertal-Challenge nutzen wollen...


----------



## Fail (31. Januar 2013)

curago schrieb:


> Zum reinschnuppern genau das richtige.Bin auch wieder dabei.Allerdings auf der 55 km Runde.Super Orga und tolle Stimmung im Ziel.Letztes Jahr wars eine Schlammschlacht.Für dein ersten Marathon macht du da nix falsch.Viel spass euch und gib Gummi..


 

Ja ich lass mich mal überraschen. Die Bilder und Videos sahen echt viel versprechend aus. 
Ursprünglich war auch erst der 55er geplant, aber das wird zu krass denke ich. Habe hier bei uns im Flachland nicht so viele Möglichkeiten Höhenanstiege zu trainieren und dann wird das bis April echt hart.
Hatte vorletztes Wochenende mit nem Kumpel eine Tour durch die Hohe Mark über 30km gemacht und danach war ich ein Haufen Elend. Gut, die 30km gingen über Schnee und bei -5°C. Zudem mit zu wenig Luftdruck und Kater in den Knochen. Und Raucher bin ich auch noch. Wie viele Höhenmeter das nun waren kann ich nicht sagen, aber nicht so viele wie in Sundern denke ich.

Von daher sollte der Fun Marathon ein guter Einstieg sein. Freue mich auch schon tierisch mal soviele Gleichgesinnte um mich zu haben.

Was könnt ihr mir denn noch so für Tipps mit auf den Weg geben? Wie kann ich mich richtig vorbereiten und was kann man bezüglich Setup des Bikes tun?

mfg


----------



## curago (31. Januar 2013)

Fahrtechnisch musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.Alles auch für Anfänger machbar.Beim Start eher etwas zurückhalten,da manche meinen in den ersten 500 Meter wird ein Rennen entschieden.Hab einfach spass beim Biken.Die 30 km wirst du schon schaffen.Unterschätzen sollte man das natürlich nicht.Hab schon einige von der kleinen Runde einbrechen gesehen.Also immer locker weg,gewinnen wirst du sowieso nicht.


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (31. Januar 2013)

juhu bin auch am Start.

Auch mein erster Marathon bzw mein erstes Rennen und für den Einstieg ist 30km denke ich genau die richtige Distanz, das lässt sich auch gut mal mit ner 1-2 stündigen Abendrunde trainieren. 

Und wenn es taugt, dann gedenke ich die komplette Nutrixxion Trophy und den NRW CUP (XC) mitzufahren 

Aber die Siegerzeit mit 1,16h aus dem letzten Jahr bei 30km und 740hm schreckt mich schon ein bisschen ab, im FUN-Bereich wohlgemerkt oO
Da komm ich vlt auf 1,40h oder 2h wenn ich das mit meinen aktuellen Touren vergleiche.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (2. Februar 2013)

Ichbin dieses Jahr auch wieder auf den 30km dabei. Ich mag eher die Kurzstrecke.



Heisenberg_10 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber die Siegerzeit mit 1,16h aus dem letzten Jahr bei 30km und 740hm schreckt mich schon ein bisschen ab, im FUN-Bereich wohlgemerkt oO
> Da komm ich vlt auf 1,40h oder 2h wenn ich das mit meinen aktuellen Touren vergleiche.



1:40 reicht doch für die Top 100. In Sundern fahren sehr viele Einsteiger mit. Das war auch eins meiner ersten Rennen letztes Jahr.


----------



## kevin86 (3. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei... 30 km Funmarathon, da meine Kollegen Angst vor den 55km haben! ;-)
Habe letztes Jahr einen 10km-Lauf(Bottroper-Herbstwaldlauf) absolviert und da hatte ich ein klares Zeitziel! 
Bei dem Funmarathon habe ich so garkeine Ahnung was ich mir als Ziel setzen soll. Es sollte natürlich schon eine Herrausforderung sein. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungswerte? Welche Zeit sollte man anpeilen?
Leider haben wir in unserer Region wenig Möglichkeiten diese Strecke mal auf Zeit zu fahren.
Und wie sollte man sich auf so einen Wettkampf am besten vorbereiten?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2013)

im grunde braucht man sich, wenn man nicht vorne mitfahren möchte und regelmäßig fährt, nicht wirklich vorbereiten.

richtig schnell fahren können wahrscheinlich nur die leute die weit vorne in der startaufstellung stehen.
es werden 800 fahrer zeitgleich auf die strecke gelassen! bis man da freie fahrt hat, das dauert.


ich werde wieder die 100 km fahren. mal sehen ob ich es dieses jahr unter 5 stunden schaffe.


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (3. Februar 2013)

Wie bekommt man einen Startplatz ganz vorne?
Stimmt es, dass die Startreihenfolge vom Zeitpunkt der Überweisung des Startgeldes abhängt, sprich je früher überwiesen jeweiter vorne.
Oder war das bei einer anderen Veranstaltung, irgendwo hab ich das mal gelesen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2013)

ja, so ist es.

ganz vorne starten die vorjahresbesten der strecken 55 und 100 km (jeweils bis platz 50).
dann kommt der lizenzfahrerblock.
danach wird nach startgeldeingang aufgestellt. wobei das nur bedeutet, dass man in einen bestimmten block darf. zwischen vorne im block und hinten im block sind auch 200 ? plätze unterschied.

nach den ganzen mittel und langstrecklern kommt dann das 30 km starterfeld.
hier gehts glaube ich nur nach startgeldeingang. d.h., um ganz vorne zu stehen muss man sich 1. früh angemeldet haben, und 2. früh in die startaufstellung gehen.


----------



## Righty (4. Februar 2013)

Ich finde die Startaufstellung nicht sinnvoll; beim P-Weg war es besser gelöst. Fahrer die von Anfang an auf die Kurzstrecke gehen wollen, sollten eine Stunde nach den Langstrecklern starten. So könnten beide Fahrergruppen von einen entzerrten Fahrerfeld profitieren.

Gruß,
Righty


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Februar 2013)

die kurzstreckler fahren starten 15 min später.
keine ahnung wann sie dann die letzten mittel und langstreckler einholen.
bin mir nicht mal sicher ob die strecke überhaupt gleich ist. meine aber ja.
irgendwo in einem dorf fahren die kurzstreckler geradeaus richtung ziel und die anderen biegen noch mal links ab und drehen noch ne runde.


----------



## hefra (4. Februar 2013)

Im Wald hat die 50km Runde auch eine zusätzliche Schleife.


----------



## Righty (4. Februar 2013)

Da habe ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte mit "Kurzstreckler" die 55km Strecke. An die 30km Funrunde hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.

Die Streckentrennung erfolgt ca. 500 m vor dem Zielbereich 
- 100km rechte Fahrspur 
- 55km Zieleinlauf linke Fahrspur

Gruß,
Righty


----------



## Rumas (4. Februar 2013)

Ich sehe kein Problem. Im Stau stand ich in Sundern noch nie.
Die ersten 6-8 km sind ja auf der Landstrasse, da zieht sich das Feld schon gehörig auseinander.
Selbst auf der 30km Runde letztes Jahr von ganz hinten gestartet hatte ich immer freie Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heisenberg_10 (5. Februar 2013)

_Die Anmeldung ist geschlossen:

Wow, das ging schnell: In nur 5 Tagen sind alle Startplätze für den SKS Bike-Marathon vergeben!
1600 Starter werden am 27. April bei Mega-Sports am Start sein.

Nur wer bis zum 28.2. sein Startgeld überwiesen hat, ist startberechtigt und wird in der Startliste aufgeführt.

Am 28.02. wird die Meldeliste bereinigt um die Meldungen, die noch nicht überwiesen haben; d.h. wenn am 01.03. weniger als 1600 Starter die Stargebühr überwiesen haben, besteht erneut die Möglichkeit sich anzumelden.

Wichtig: Erst wenn das Startgeld bei uns eingegangen ist wird die Startnummer zugeteilt. Je eher die Anmeldung und das Startgeld bei uns eingehen, desto niedriger ist die Startnummer._




Krass, ick freu mich 

ich sehe bloß gerade, dass ich nach Ankunft im Ziel nochmal 10km zum Auto (Start) radeln kann, da Start und Ziel etwa 10km auseinander liegen.
Da hab ich ja wenig Lust drauf wenn ich ausgepowert und halbtod im Ziel ankomme -.-
Oder wie macht ihr das so am besten?


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (5. Februar 2013)

kevin86 schrieb:


> Bei dem Funmarathon habe ich so garkeine Ahnung was ich mir als Ziel setzen soll. Es sollte natürlich schon eine Herrausforderung sein. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungswerte? Welche Zeit sollte man anpeilen?
> Leider haben wir in unserer Region wenig Möglichkeiten diese Strecke mal auf Zeit zu fahren.
> Und wie sollte man sich auf so einen Wettkampf am besten vorbereiten?



Also ich habe das Glück hier in meiner Region die Strecke mal grob nach Höhenprofil abzufahren, habe mir dazu mal eine Strecke gezeichnet mit Ziel/Start vor meiner Haustür 
Werde sie dann mal abfahren und schauen wie lange ich brauche.
Insgesamt etwas kürzer, aber dafür etwas knackiger mit mehr Höhenmetern, kommt aber der Sundern Strecke nahe wie ich finde:

Sundern:






Mein Profil:





Kann denn wer sagen wie die letzten Kilometer so sind auf der 30km Runde, eher Anstieg oder Abstieg Zieleinfahrt, weil die fehlen irgendwie auf dem Bild, man will ja gut vorbereitet sein


----------



## curago (6. Februar 2013)

Heisenberg_10 schrieb:


> _Die Anmeldung ist geschlossen:
> 
> Wow, das ging schnell: In nur 5 Tagen sind alle Startplätze für den SKS Bike-Marathon vergeben!
> 1600 Starter werden am 27. April bei Mega-Sports am Start sein.
> ...


Am besten in
 Hagen (Mega Sport Center)parken.Vorher in Sundern Startunterlagen abholen dann zum Ziel fahren,sich fertig machen und schön 10 km bis zum Start eirollen .Parkmöglichkeiten gibt es im Ziel genug.Musst halt früh genug los.


----------



## Toffifeeultras (6. Februar 2013)

Heisenberg_10 schrieb:


> _Die Anmeldung ist geschlossen:
> 
> Wow, das ging schnell: In nur 5 Tagen sind alle Startplätze für den SKS Bike-Marathon vergeben!
> 1600 Starter werden am 27. April bei Mega-Sports am Start sein.
> ...





Heisenberg_10 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich nicht..
> Wenn jemand von euch seinen Startplatz für den Marathon doch nicht benötigt, würde ich ihn sehr gerne nehmen
> Einfach mal Melden..
> 
> ...


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (6. Februar 2013)

curago schrieb:


> Am besten in
> Hagen (Mega Sport Center)parken.Vorher in Sundern Startunterlagen abholen dann zum Ziel fahren,sich fertig machen und schön 10 km bis zum Start eirollen .Parkmöglichkeiten gibt es im Ziel genug.Musst halt früh genug los.



Hmm ja ich denke so werde ich es machen.

Aber mal eine andere Frage, gibt es überhaupt noch jmd der mit 26" anreist oder darf ich mich darauf einstellen nur noch 29er zu sehen 



Toffifeeultras schrieb:


> Ich freue mich nicht..
> Wenn jemand von euch seinen Startplatz für den Marathon doch nicht benötigt, würde ich ihn sehr gerne nehmen
> Einfach mal Melden..
> 
> ...



Ich würde behaupten wenn du dich pünktlich am 1.3 vor den Rechner setzt und dich anmeldest wird das schon hinhauen


----------



## unkreativ (7. Februar 2013)

Heisenberg_10 schrieb:


> Hmm ja ich denke so werde ich es machen.
> 
> Aber mal eine andere Frage, gibt es überhaupt noch jmd der mit 26" anreist oder darf ich mich darauf einstellen nur noch 29er zu sehen



Meine bessere Hälfte hat sich gerade erst einen neuen 26"-Renner gekauft. Von daher: Es wird nicht nur 29er geben.


----------



## Fail (7. Februar 2013)

Heisenberg_10 schrieb:


> Hmm ja ich denke so werde ich es machen.
> 
> Aber mal eine andere Frage, gibt es überhaupt noch jmd der mit 26" anreist oder darf ich mich darauf einstellen nur noch 29er zu sehen


 

Also im Thread vom letzten Jahr wurde meine ich irgendwo geschrieben, das wohl sehr wenige 29er unterwegs waren!  

Wir kommen jedenfalls auf 26ern und in meinen Augen gehört 29 nicht auf nen Mtb, eher Hollandrad  Aber ich will damit niemanden angreifen, ist nur meine Meinung!


----------



## viper400 (7. Februar 2013)

Jawoll, ich bin auch auf 26 er dabei ;-)


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (7. Februar 2013)

ist der 29er hype also schon wieder vorbei^^

als ich mir letztes Jahr mein neuen 26er Renner geholt habe waren auch alle am schreien, wie könnte ich mir für soviel Geld jetzt noch nen 26er hardtail holen -.-


----------



## unkreativ (8. Februar 2013)

Heisenberg_10 schrieb:


> ist der 29er hype also schon wieder vorbei^^
> 
> als ich mir letztes Jahr mein neuen 26er Renner geholt habe waren auch alle am schreien, wie könnte ich mir für soviel Geld jetzt noch nen 26er hardtail holen -.-



Ich glaube der Hype ist vorbei, der Bedarf nicht. Ich warte nämlich auf die Lieferung meines 29er Hardtails  Unter anderem für Sundern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (8. Februar 2013)

Sundern....da könnte man sich theoretisch auch mit einer Stargabel an den Start stellen. Sicherlich einer der Marathons, wo die 29er ihre Vorteile am wenigsten ausspielen können.
Letztendlich ist es wie immer, weder Geld (oder ein 29er) bringen dich die Berge hoch...


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (8. Februar 2013)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es wie immer, weder Geld (oder ein 29er) bringen dich die Berge hoch...


 

Genau meine Meinung!!
Was nützt das beste Carbon Hightech Rad wenn man nix in den Beinen hat!!!

ps.
ich bin übrigens auch mit einem 26er am Start


----------



## Rumas (8. Februar 2013)

Die Beine machen die Minuten, das Material die Sekunden...

Rumas, natürlich mit 26" unterwegs...


----------



## unkreativ (9. Februar 2013)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung!!
> Was nützt das beste Carbon Hightech Rad wenn man nix in den Beinen hat!!!



aus Erfahrung: Das nützt gar nix. Aber es macht Spaß 

LG
Ste*man nannte ihn auch die Uphillschnecke*fan


----------



## kevin86 (11. Februar 2013)

Sehen und gesehen werden! ;-)
... Alles quatsch! Bin auch mit einem 26er dabei!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2013)

wenn es matschig ist, dann nehme ich wohl das 29er hardtail.
sollte es weitestgehend trocken sein, dann könnte auch das 26er hardtail, oder gar das 26er fully zum einsatz kommen.


----------



## Righty (11. Februar 2013)

Mal eine Frage an die Sundern Teilnehmer aus den letzten Jahren. Ich bin 2012 den P-Weg (87,7km) gefahren, wie fährt sich der Sundern Marathon im Vergleich dazu?
Ich würde ja die ausgeschriebene "Trainingsrunde" mit fahren aber dafür sind mir die rund 130km Anfahrt dann doch ein wenig zu viel.

Gruß,
Righty


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2013)

der größte unterschied ist, dass du beim p-weg bedeutend mehr zuschauer an der strecke hast.

wenn du die 55 km fährst würde ich mir keine sorgen machen. auch die 100 km solltest du problemlos überstehen, wenn du am anfang nicht überziehst.
anfangs der zweiten runde gehts mal ordentlich bergauf, und dann vom ziel noch mal richtig und anschließend übers offene feld. da war ich die letzten beiden jahre kurz vorm umkippen. habs aber trotzdem überstanden und den ersten startblock für dieses jahr nur knapp verfehlt.

wenn du eher im mittelfeld unterwegs bist, und nur durchkommen willst, dann hast du eigentlich immer jemanden mit dem zu zusammenfahren kannst.


----------



## Righty (11. Februar 2013)

Danke für deine Tipps. Ich plane auf jeden Fall auf die 100km zu gehen (es sei den, der Wettergott spielt nicht mit)
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das Tempo in Sundern insgesamt etwas höher ist, ist die Strecke leichter befahrbar?
Der P-Weg war mit unter 5h nicht ohne, Sundern hat ja noch einmal rund 13km mehr.

Gruß,
Rigthy
PS: Dank meiner schnellen Bankverbindung, hab ich es in den ersten (offenen) Startblock geschafft. Ich denke, von da komme ich gut los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2013)

in sundern findet einer der ersten großen marathons im jahr statt, daher sind dort auch viele sehr schnelle fahrer am start.
zudem gibt es noch ordentlich preisgeld zu gewinnen.

der p-weg ist für lizenzfahrer eigentlich tabu (nicht beim bdr gemeldet), zudem gibts da auch nichts zu holen.
die atmosphäre entschädigt aber für alles!

bin beim pweg 4h39min gefahren. allerdings den tag zuvor noch den 3 täler cup über 107 km.
in sundern warens 5h17min. da habe ich aber einen fehler gemacht und bin zu früh aus der gruppe abgehauen. hinterher habe sie mich dann wieder eingefangen.

mach dir keinen kopf. nur halt auf der ersten schleife nicht überpowern. die 2. runde wird richtig hart.


----------



## Righty (12. Februar 2013)

Dann werde ich es wohl mal ruhig an gehen und einfach die 6h Marke ins Auge fassen...


----------



## QBE84 (16. Februar 2013)

Ich bin diese Jahr und auch sicher nächstes Jahr mit nem 26 Zoll HT unterwegs hat halt alles Vor und Nachteile .

Leider hat es für den Sundern Marathon nicht mehr gepasst, ich war zu spät mit meiner Anmelde entscheidung. Vlt wird ja noch was frei.


----------



## kollo (26. Februar 2013)

Ich habe meinen Startplatz Hobby / (Halb-)Marathon abzugeben. Leider kommt mir beruflich etwas dazwischen.
Ich verkaufe zum Originalpreis an den ersten, der mir ne PM schreibt. Ummelden lt. Orga kein Problem.
VG
Jens

EDIT: STARTPLATZ RESERVIERT BIS GELDEINGANG


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (24. März 2013)

Würde gerne meinen startplatz für die 55 ggn einen für die kurze 35 km runde tauschen. Evtl findet sich ja jemand


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. April 2013)

Startplatz für 55 Km gesucht. Bei interesse PM an mich. Lg CHris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (15. April 2013)

Moin allerseits,

wegen Erkrankung würde ich meinen Startplatz am Marathon gegen 
die reguläre Startgebühr abtreten 

Interessierte möchten sich bitte via PN melden.


----------



## xysiu33 (15. April 2013)

Hat sich erledigt - Startplatz vergeben.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. April 2013)

Ich kenne die Strecke bisher nicht, daher die Frage wie steil denn die Anstiege sind? Klar, das ganze ist ja eh subjektiv, aber sind dort auch ordentliche Rampen drin oder eher alles ziemlich gleichmäßig und gut halbwegs "rollbar"?
Es geht darum, ob das 29er mit dem kleinsten Gang 26 - 36 ausreichend ist. Da man im Wettkampf ja froh über jede Kraftreserve ist, will ich vermeiden irgendwelche Rampen (20% - 25%) mit Trittfrequenzen von um die 30 hochdrücken zu müssen...
Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand kurz über die Anstiege/Steigungen äußern


----------



## Berrrnd (17. April 2013)

welche distanz willst du denn fahren?


----------



## jules.art (17. April 2013)

Hallo Leute! Ich muss leider auch meinen Startplatz abgeben! 
Mittlere Runde/29 Euro.
Meldet euch einfach bei Interesse! 
Fröhliche Grüße und viel Spaß ,
Jule

*DER PLATZ IST WEG *
______________________
[email protected]
www.jule-radelt.de


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. April 2013)

die 55km


----------



## jules.art (17. April 2013)

Ich glaube für die wenigen Rampen lohnt es sich nicht, noch was umzubauen. Wenn du sonst mit der Übersetzung zurecht kommst, wirst du in Sundern auch alles meistern können. Ich finde die Anstiege sind größtenteils gleichmäßig und ziehen sich irgendwie wie Kaugummi . Spontan erinnere ich mich an zwei/drei Rampen. Eine davon ist der "Bergsprint", wenige Kilometer vorm Ziel.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. April 2013)

ja, der bergsprint ist schon heftig.
aber da hatte ich am wochenende einen viel längeren anstieg dieser art und bin ihn 3mal mit 24-32 gefahren.
26-36 ist etwas leichter. 

ich würde nichts umbauen für die 55 km.


----------



## Yenssen (18. April 2013)

Hallo,
Ich bin noch auf die Suche nach einen Startplatz für die mittlere Runde (55km)

Gr. Maarten Janssen
Sforz Racing Team


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. April 2013)

Danke für die Infos, werde es wohl einfach mit der Übersetzung drauf ankommen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. April 2013)

Hi. Hab mir gestern beim Training den arm gebrochen, werde wohl zu 100% nicht starten können. Startplatz gegen Unkosten? PN, First come First serve


----------



## Yenssen (18. April 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Hi. Hab mir gestern beim Training den arm gebrochen, werde wohl zu 100% nicht starten können. Startplatz gegen Unkosten? PN, First come First serve



Hab dir ein PN geschickt!


----------



## TIGERBEAT (18. April 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Hi. Hab mir gestern beim Training den arm gebrochen, werde wohl zu 100% nicht starten können. Startplatz gegen Unkosten? PN, First come First serve




Oh Nein, das ist bitter. Wünsche eine schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. April 2013)

Ok, Platz ist weg. Fahr ne gute Zeit für mich 
Und danke


----------



## scroller (19. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe noch einen Startplatz für die 100 km zum Selbstkostenpreis anzubieten.
Bin heute abend erst ab ca. 18 Uhr erreichbar.

Gruß Michael

***** Vergeben ! *****


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2013)

erledigt.

danke an scroller.


----------



## freak13 (20. April 2013)

Suche auch n Startplatz. Mittel oder lang ? Freue mich über PN


----------



## rokl58 (20. April 2013)

Hat jemand vielleicht ein gpx, tcx oder fit File von der 100 km Strecke (mit Hoehenangaben)?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2013)

wie wäre es hiermit?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=baikgqgpbhutgbfw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rokl58 (20. April 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wie wäre es hiermit?
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=baikgqgpbhutgbfw


----------



## hdamok (20. April 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wie wäre es hiermit?
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=baikgqgpbhutgbfw



ich hab schon wieder Angst wenn ich das Profil sehe


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (21. April 2013)

gibts das auch von den 30km?^^


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. April 2013)

Wenn du dir die Angst vor dem Profil nehmen willst, übertrage die Grafik auf eine mit ne doppel so langen x-achse (Entfernung) und die welt sieht gleich viel besser aus


----------



## kahwel (21. April 2013)

Hey guys...

How do people get back to Sundern if the race finishes in Hagen? Friends, family?

I am wondering if I park my car at Sundern, then after 100km race I have still to do some km to get back to my car ?


Siim


----------



## TIGERBEAT (21. April 2013)

There is a Shuttle Service for Racers & Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxhistory (22. April 2013)

Hallo 

ist jemand am Samstag das training gefahren ? konnte leider nicht ( Reifenpanne am Auto ) und wie ist die  30er Runde hab gehört ein paar knifflige Stellen sind dabei ..
und das eine Abfahrt schon gut steil sein soll. Ist die für nicht trail lastige Fahrer  zu meistern ?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2013)

wenn man das erste mal auf dem mtb sitzt, ist es vielleicht etwas kniffelig.
dann sollte man aber auch an keinem rennen teilnehmen, sondern besser eine ctf fahren. (ist am kommenden wochenende nicht sogar eine in der nähe?)

wenn man es gewohnt ist sein mtb dem einsatzzweck entsprechend zu bewegen, dann ist die strecke problemlos zu meistern.


wenn noch keine rennerfahrung vorhanden ist, ist es wichtig sich nicht mitreißen zu lassen.
einfach seinen stiefel fahren. immer aufwerksam sein, und dann passt das.


----------



## mxhistory (22. April 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn man das erste mal auf dem mtb sitzt, ist es vielleicht etwas kniffelig.
> dann sollte man aber auch an keinem rennen teilnehmen, sondern besser eine ctf fahren. (ist am kommenden wochenende nicht sogar eine in der nähe?)
> 
> wenn man es gewohnt ist sein mtb dem einsatzzweck entsprechend zu bewegen, dann ist die strecke problemlos zu meistern.
> ...


 
fahr seid  1 Jahr MTB bin auch ein paar trails auch gefahren wollt einfach nur wissen wie die Streck so ist und zur Not muss ich halt mal absteigen ..... und es gibt ja auch imm er ein erstes Mal  ....


----------



## curago (22. April 2013)

Bin am Samstag die 55 km Strecke im Rahmen des Trainings abgefahren.Strecke ist in einem super Zustand .Alles trocken.Kein Vergleich zum letztem Jahr.Waren auch recht flott unterwegs.2 Stunden und 55 Minuten.Danke an das Team von Mega Sports.Hat echt spass gemacht,obwohl wir am Ende ja nur noch zu 7 waren.


----------



## Rotten67 (22. April 2013)

Wieviel HM haben die Strecken denn nun
bei den 55km sind es offziell 1280
bie gpsies 1800

bei der 100km 2300 zu 3000

Komisch


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2013)

ersteres dürfte passen.


----------



## Righty (22. April 2013)

curago schrieb:


> ...Strecke ist in einem super Zustand .Alles trocken...


Pünktlich zum Freitag Abend und den ganzen Samstag soll es nach aktuellen (nätürlich nicht sicheren) Wetteraussichten regnen 

Ich glaube wir müssen noch reichlich dem Wettergott  


Mit Hoffnung auf doch noch gutes Wetter,
Righty


----------



## chicken07 (22. April 2013)

Righty schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum Freitag Abend und den ganzen Samstag soll es nach aktuellen (nätürlich nicht sicheren) Wetteraussichten regnen



Ich habs auch gerade mit Schrecken festgestellt. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen...hab keinen Bock auf 'ne Schlammschlacht


----------



## Righty (22. April 2013)

Wie ist die Strecke denn prozentual aufgeteilt?

Forstautobahn (Splitt/Schotter), erdige Wald- und Wiesenwege, wurzelige Trails


----------



## Schwitte (23. April 2013)

Nu macht euch mal nicht ins Höschen wegen ein paar "vereinzelten" leichten Regenschauern! Wenn sie denn überhaupt kommen.
Die Strecke ist im Gegensatz zur Schlammschlacht vom letzten Jahr furztrocken. Ein oder zwei Tröpfchen werden da nicht auch viel dran ändern, zumal ein Großteil der Strecke eh geschottert ist.
@ Righty - Wurzelige Trails wirst du da vergebens suchen, ein paar Wald- und Wiesenwege sind dabei.

Schade wäre es nur, wenn es vor und besonders nach dem Rennen regnet. Da sind ein paar wärmende Sonnenstrahlen ganz willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Righty (23. April 2013)

Habe aus privaten Gründen einen Startplatz für die 55/100km Runde zum Selbstkostenpreis abzugeben 

Der Startplatz ist im ersten offenen Startblock, man muss sich also nicht durch die ganze Horde kämpfen 

Grüße,
Righty


----------



## branderstier (24. April 2013)

Hallo Leuts,

bekomme einfach nicht raus wo die Verpflegungsstellen auf der 55km Strecke sind.
Möchte meinen Sohn unterwegs verpflegen, die Stelle sollte gut erreichbar sein, da ich mich mit dem Bike vom Start aus Richtung Ziel bewege.
Ideal wäre es wenn es auf den letzten 20 km einen Punkt gibt der nahe an einer Strasse liegt. 
Wenn die Fahrer in der Nähe des Ziels auf die andere Seite der Bundestrasse fahren, (da wo der Bergsprint ausgefahren wurde), wie lang ist dann noch die Schleife bis ins Ziel??

Danke und tschüß bis Samstag,

Peter


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2013)

ist dein sohn so ambitioniert, dass er keine zeit zum anhalten hat?

in der ausschreibung steht wo die verpflegungsstellen zu finden sind.

eine ist jedenfalls nach der abfahrt über die wilde wiese.


----------



## cube.ltd (24. April 2013)

vom Bergsprint bis ins Ziel dürften es so ca. noch 5km sein.

Gibt aber bei gpsies usw. genügend GPS Aufzeichnungen, da kannst Du dann ganz genau ausmessen wie weit es von A nach B ist.


----------



## PirateW (24. April 2013)

mxhistory schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ist jemand am Samstag das training gefahren ? konnte leider nicht ( Reifenpanne am Auto ) und wie ist die  30er Runde hab gehört ein paar knifflige Stellen sind dabei ..
> und das eine Abfahrt schon gut steil sein soll. Ist die für nicht trail lastige Fahrer  zu meistern ?



Es sind zwei etwas "gröbere" Abfahrten, so ziemlich zum Ende hin, davon die letzte etwas kniffeliger (wenn man das so sagen kann), deren Ende auf die Strasse runter geht. Da kann es schonmal sein, das die "Kante" am Ende etwas steiler abgefahren ist. Die beiden Trails als solche sind nicht so steil. Aber, und das spreche ich aus der eigenen Erstlingserfahrung aus 2009...wenn man wirklich unsicher ist, absteigen und ganz rechts am Rand runtergehen. Vor allem nicht panisch werden . Aber das ist auch die einzige Stelle, die erwähnenswert ist.

Ansonsten ist die Strecke anspruchslos was Technisches angeht, brauchst also keine Angst zu haben und Sundern ist als Einstiegs-Rennen, so finde ich, wie gemacht.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2013)

wilde wiese runter, verpflegung, dann wieder hoch, und dann kommt auch nen schönes kurzes, aber schönes stück.


----------



## Eddigofast (24. April 2013)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Nu macht euch mal nicht ins Höschen wegen ein paar "vereinzelten" leichten Regenschauern! Wenn sie denn überhaupt kommen.
> Da sind ein paar wärmende Sonnenstrahlen ganz willkommen.



Mit dem Sonnenschein sieht es eher schlecht aus, dafür schneit es jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## rokl58 (24. April 2013)

kahwel schrieb:


> Hey guys...
> 
> How do people get back to Sundern if the race finishes in Hagen? Friends, family?
> 
> ...



A better option is to park your car at the finish and to bike to the start; is about 10 km and a good warming up seen the temperature on Saturday.


----------



## Freitz (24. April 2013)

Bitte leider einen Startplatz fÃ¼r Samstag an (30â¬). Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (25. April 2013)

Ist es eigentlich (problemlos) möglich, seine Startnummer und den Transponder von jemand anderen abholen zu lassen? Müsste ich da bei meinem Kollegen notfalls einen Ausweis/Vollmacht hinterlegen? 
Habe es nicht mehr so ganz auf dem Schirm, wie das Prozedere bei der Abholung der Unterlagen abging. Da bisher immer selber gemacht, dem auch keine weitere Beachtung geschenkt. Werde es dieses Jahr aus zeittechnisch Gründen aber partout nicht selber hinbekommen, deswegen meine Frage.

Wäre für eine Info sehr dankbar.


----------



## rokl58 (25. April 2013)

Wegen Krankheit verkaufe ich meine Startnummer fuer die 55/100 km Strecke zum Selbstkostenpreis (30.- Euro). Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## steffen-hsk (25. April 2013)

Hallo,

mich hat die Frühlingsgrippe erwischt und somit gebe ich meinen Startplatz für die 55/110 km gegen Selbstkostenpreis ab !

Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden !


----------



## Fail (25. April 2013)

Zu welcher Uhrzeit ist es denn sinnvoll bei der NummernVergabe zu erscheinen? Wollen eigentlich nicht ganz so früh los fahren da wir ja noch 150km anreisen müssen!

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2013)

ist eigentlich egal, da sie gut organisiert sind.

auf jeden fall vor dem start.


----------



## pollux8 (25. April 2013)

Werden wir am Samstag so ins Ziel eintreffen???

Laut Buienradar gibt es von Freitag bis Samstag eine kalte Dusche.
mit Gefühls Temperaturen von 3-6 Grad.
Lasssen wir den heutigen Frühlingstag mit einer Abendrunde noch geniessen.

http://europa.buienradar.nl/3daagse.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Righty (26. April 2013)

Für Kurzentschlossene gibt es meinen Startplatz aus Postinge 78 heute für den halben Preis d. h. für 15 Euro Sundern Marathon fahren 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10530255&postcount=78


Gruß,
Rigthy


----------



## Syntax (26. April 2013)

Ich Habe aus Gesungheitlichen gründen eine Startnummer ( Startplatz ) noch für den Fun Marathon noch über!!! Wer will kann sie im Raum Waltrop ( NRW ) Kostengünstig abholen..


----------



## nope 75 (26. April 2013)

Moin, weiß gar nicht warum hier alle auf einmal Krank werden. Also mein Startplatz habe ich auch abzugeben ( Halb/Marathon ) , ich habe nämlich kein Bock auf kalte Schlammpackung. Warm wäre OK.

( Gute Besserung an alle Kranken )


----------



## rokl58 (26. April 2013)

Vielleicht wird die Krankheit auch verursacht durch die Aussichten auf einen kalten, regnerischen Samstag.


----------



## Rumas (26. April 2013)

Egal wie das Wetter wird, Augen zu und durch...

Ich bin ja gespannt wie viele Leute wirklich an den Start gehen, jetzt wo hier alle "krank" werden....  nicht das ich da alleine stehe, dann bleibe ich auch zuhause....


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2013)

ich fahre morgen lang. komme was wolle!


----------



## pollux8 (26. April 2013)

Ja,ich denke,daß sich morgen viele einen Gelben holen.
Ich muß ja da hin,ich hab das ganze ja für meine Kumpels organsiert,
da kann ich jetzt auch nicht den Kürzern ziehen.,
Wir sind das Wetter vom Strandrennen ja gewohnt,da war es auch immer kalt.

Laut aktuellen Wetterbericht fällt der letzte Tropfen um 2 Uhr morgens
also wir der morgige Tag trocken werden.
http://www.daswetter.com/wetter_Sundern-Europa-Deutschland-Nordrhein+Westfalen--1-27457.html

Sonst schaut nochmal auf buienradar da sieht man das das blaue Wasser richtung Süden verläuft.
http://europa.buienradar.nl/3daagse.aspx


----------



## nope 75 (26. April 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ich fahre morgen lang. komme was wolle!



Vor allen ( Kranken  ) die Morgen fahren ziehe ich denn Hut ( Helm ).
Letztes Jahr war der Schlamm wenigstens Warm.

Wünsch allen eine Sturzfreie Runde.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2013)

das brauchst du nicht in klammern zu setzen.

das wird krank!


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (26. April 2013)

Aaaach alles Panikmache, ich sag morgen scheint die Sonne

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (26. April 2013)

Mein Neid wäre bei Euch.


----------



## pollux8 (26. April 2013)

Bei den Kühlschrank Temperaturen werden wir bestimmt mit *heißen Getränken* bei den Pausen versorgt 
Nebenbei stehen Sanitäter mit Thermofolien.
Was soll den jetzt noch schief gehen


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2013)

jetzt weiss ich, was ich beim einkaufen vergessen habe: melkfett


----------



## pollux8 (26. April 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> jetzt weiss ich, was ich beim einkaufen vergessen habe: melkfett



und nehm noch ein paar Tageszeitungen mit,die bringen Wärme rund um den ganzen Körper


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2013)

ach, den haste dir doch bei den rennradprofis abgeguckt.

meine einzige sorge ist, wie ich die berge mit der jetzigen übersetzung hochkomme.
beim kellerwald marathon wars teilweise schon hart vorm umkippen mit 24-32.


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (26. April 2013)

wieviel prozent steigung ist denn so max?

edit: aah hab die fun strecke gefunden
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tcfsxcjukncwddqh&referrer=trackList

laut google earth 25%, auweia -.-

edit2: naja das ist aber nur eine kleine Rampe bei km12 von knapp 100 metern, der rest ist überwiegend geschmeidig würd ich sagen
bei der 55km Runde auch nur die 22-25% Rampe der Rest max 15%, also dafür würd ich ja kein stress schieben zwecks übersetzung etc


----------



## Eddigofast (26. April 2013)

Meldung zur Lage der Nation! 

Bisher ist hier an der Strecke wesentlich weniger Regen gefallen als das vorausgesagt war und beim Rennen soll es auch nicht großartig regnen...kühl wird es auf jeden Fall, längere Klamotten sind kein Fehler!


Bericht over de stand van de natie!
 Minder regen in gedaald tot nu toe in het hier op de baan dan was voorspeld en de race, het moet ook niet veel regen... het zal zeker zijn cool, langere kleren zijn geen fout!


----------



## nope 75 (27. April 2013)

Und... wie war es?


----------



## DaKe (27. April 2013)

Ich fand es top !

Fun Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (27. April 2013)

Kein Regen, Strecke in gutem Zustand  Hat gepasst.


----------



## Schwitte (27. April 2013)

Frisch war es - aber null Regen!
Zustand der Strecke war in etwa analog zum letzten Jahr, ohne Schlammpackung ging es auch dieses Jahr nicht. 
Aber egal, hat trotzdem wieder richtig Spaß gemacht! 
Tolle, top organisierte Veranstaltung. Wie jedes Jahr! Ein dickes Lob an die Macher!


----------



## Rumas (27. April 2013)

Strecke war in einen besseren Zustand als erwartet, nach dem Regen der angesagt war... etwas frisch, aber nur die ersten Kilometer dann war der Körper warm.

Zum Ende hin vorne leichte Schaltprobleme, lag am Matsch, aber da war ich nicht der einzige...
An einen Unfall vorbei gekommen, sah aber nicht ganz so schlimm aus und zwei vom "Rapiro Racing" Team hatten schon angehalten...
Orga war wie jedes Jahr top...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2013)

der krankenwagen kam gerade an, als ich dort vorbeigeschlichen bin.

sah für mich erst total harmlos aus, da ich nur 2 teambikes und 2 rapiro-racer gesehen habe.

im nachhinein ist es aber doch schlimm, da sich ein 3. teamfahrer den arm gebrochen hat.
und das an der stelle.

gute besserung!


----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

Habs auch gesehen, frage mich was da passiert ist, da war ja eigentlich nix heikles an der Stelle...Ich vermute mal irgendwie Vorderrad abgeschmiert oder sowas in der art...


----------



## sunny1766 (28. April 2013)

wo bleiben die Ergebnisse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerosven (28. April 2013)

Ich find auch keine Ergebnisse :-/

55er war geil, nur die Sprintwertung am Berg ...WTF da ging garnix ))

Würd gern wie weit ich mich vorgekämpft habe von ganz hinten. ^^


Gesendet vom iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

Ergebnisse sind doch Online?!


----------



## pollux8 (28. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ergebnisse sind doch Online?!



Die Ergebnisse sind jetzt online.
http://my3.raceresult.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=16210&lang=de

Die Ausfallquote war dieses mal doch recht hoch
1600 Anmeldungen
und rund 1200 Finisher aller Klassen.
Ich hatte dieses mal eine 3:08 Zeit gehabt,Ich hatte gedacht ich könnte mit meinen neuen 29 Carbon viel mehr raus holen.Mit meine Cannondale 26 hatte ich letztes mal eine 3:09 Zeit gehabt.
Aber der Spaßfaktor war dieses mal wieder 100%


----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

> Ich hatte dieses mal eine 3:08 Zeit gehabt,Ich hatte gedacht ich könnte mit meinen neuen 29 Carbon viel mehr raus holen.Mit meine Cannondale 26 hatte ich letztes mal eine 3:09 Zeit gehabt.
> Aber der Spaßfaktor war dieses mal wieder 100%



Da sieht man mal wieder, die Matrialunterschiede machen relativ wenig aus...also ab ner gewissen Klasse von Matrial....


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

Hab mich um über 40 Plätze verbessert 74 -> 31 obwohl mein Rad dieses Jahr ~2Kg schwerer war. Muss am Material liegen


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2013)

für mich war es eine tour der leiden.
bin mit 2h58min in die zweite runde gefahren. bei meinem ersten marathon in sundern über die mitteldistanz habe ich in 2h59min gefinisht.

die ganze woche fast nichts gemacht, da ich immer erst spät von der arbeit zu hause war. 
gestern wollte ich das bike dann schon nach dem start auf der straße abstellen.
naja, ich habs durchgezogen, aber so richtig schön war es nicht.

letzte woche beim kellerwald marathon lief es bedeutend besser. da konnte ich selbst in der zweiten runde noch leute am berg abschütteln, bzw. auf distanz halten. 

als erkenntnis daraus schließe ich: sport unter der woche, und die vorbelastung vor dem renntag bringt nicht nur etwas, sondern sogar recht viel.

hoffe nächste woche beim nrw fun cup wirds besser.


----------



## hefra (28. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ... frage mich was da passiert ist, da war ja eigentlich nix heikles an der Stelle...



Bei Vollgas eine Bodenwelle falsch eingeschätzt, hat wohl richtig gerappelt. Das ist das Risiko was wir jedes Mal eingehen, es passiert auch den ganz schnellen. Ich drücke ihm die Daumen, dass er schnell wieder fit wird!


----------



## Fail (28. April 2013)

Also ein echt tolles Event gestern. Super organisiert und nette Leute. Da es unser erstes Event dieser Art war, bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Leistung und einer Zeit von 2.02 beim fun Marathon!

Für uns ist es klar... Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei!

Aber schon heftig wie manch professioneller die extremen Steigungen hoch gejagt sind, während der normale Rest versuchte  nicht umzukippen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hdamok (28. April 2013)

dat war echt brutal mit der ganzen Matsche, hab trotz 26er, Alu & Speedhub geschafft bei 2 Runden im Zeitlimit zu bleiben 
Prost!


----------



## unkreativ (29. April 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> dat war echt brutal mit der ganzen Matsche,



Stimmt!

Ich hab es leider knapp nicht geschafft im selbst gesteckten Rahmen zu bleiben:
http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=15582

Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (29. April 2013)

Dem verunglückten Fahrer geht es soweit gut. Nach ner Arm-OP gabs ne Schiene und in ein paar Wochen isser wieder aufm Damm. 

Bin so semi-zufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis. Aber Saison ist ja noch früh und nach dem "wetterfaulen" Winter hätte es schlimmer kommen kommen. Selbst Schuld, wenn die Faulheit überhand nahm. Streckenverhältnisse hab ich mir auch noch etwas schlimmer vorgestellt. Trotzdem nicht meins mit dem schmierigen Boden. Platz 4 der AK auf der Kurzstrecke ist dabei rumgekommen. So weit, so gut.


----------



## alex80 (29. April 2013)

Hallo,

den Unfallbericht zum Rennen gibt es wie gewohnt auf meiner Seite...

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=103


Viel Spaß beim Lesen.
Alex


----------



## unkreativ (29. April 2013)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den Unfallbericht zum Rennen gibt es wie gewohnt auf meiner Seite...
> 
> ...



Spaß beim Lesen ist relativ... aber ich freue mich darüber, dass sofort angehalten und geholfen wurde - und nicht um der Platzierung willen weiter Gas gegeben wurde.

Ich war auf der Zufahrt, als mich Notarzt und RTW überholten und dachte nur "oh Gott". Und bin jetzt froh, dass es glimpflich gelaufen ist.

Nochmal *DANKE *an alle, die geholfen haben!


----------



## branderstier (29. April 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ist dein sohn so ambitioniert, dass er keine zeit zum anhalten hat?
> 
> in der ausschreibung steht wo die verpflegungsstellen zu finden sind.
> 
> eine ist jedenfalls nach der abfahrt über die wilde wiese.



Hi,

so ambitioniert, das er die AK der U 19 gewonnen hat.
Da kanze einfach nicht anhalten.

Grüße Peter


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (26. Januar 2014)

Heute Abend startet die Anmeldung.
Ich bin schon wieder heiß wie Frittenfett!!


----------



## hdamok (26. Januar 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Ich hab es leider knapp nicht geschafft im selbst gesteckten Rahmen zu bleiben:
> http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=15582
> ...


 Dieses Jahr wird alles besser


----------



## scapula (26. April 2014)

Los geht's !


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. April 2014)

Los gings ;-) 
War mal wieder alles nett. Aber war das fahrerfeld einfach nur stärker durch den milden Winter oder ich einfach nur schwächer?  Naja nächstes Jahr


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2014)

war die strecke anders als im letzten jahr?

die zeiten sind jedenfalls ordentlich schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2014)

Zwischen drin minimal kürzer. Man biegt in einer Abfahrt zwischen drin ab, als direkt bis nach unten zu fahren.Gegen Ende vor der Zieleinfahrt gibts eine Schotterschleife mehr.


----------



## alex80 (27. April 2014)

Hallo,

einen Rennbericht zur Veranstaltung gibt es wie immer auf meiner Seite:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=125


Bis bald,
Alex

@Peter88 GLÜCKWUNSCH, WAHNSINN, RESPEKT!!!


----------



## Zerosven (28. April 2014)

Hallo,

meinen kleinen Rennbericht auf der Fun-Distanz findet ihr hier:

http://sven-dunker.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=9

Grüße
Sven 'Zerosven' Dunker


----------



## tranquillity (28. April 2014)

Mein Tacho zeigte ca. 100hm weniger an als letztes Jahr, km aber fast gleich.


----------

